

Asynchronous Timewarp Examined - sp332
https://www.oculus.com/blog/asynchronous-timewarp/

======
sitkack
Is this using optical flow to make better interpolated frames?
[http://gpu4vision.icg.tugraz.at/papers/2011/werlberger_emmcv...](http://gpu4vision.icg.tugraz.at/papers/2011/werlberger_emmcvpr2011.pdf)

There are two commercially available retimers (atleast) that use optical flow
for frame interpolation

Twixtor
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxF4lSmkRW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxF4lSmkRW8)

Kronos
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX3ki0CzBCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX3ki0CzBCM)

